# Επισκευή Λευκών Οικιακών Συσκευών > Κλιματιστικό > [Κλιματιστικό General Electric] Ειναι κλειστο αλλα δουλευει

## Tetien

Καλησπερα σας , εχω ενα κλιματιστικο general (σκετο δεν γραφει elektric) και τον τελευταιο καιρο ενω ειναι κλειστο ο ανεμιστηρας στην εξωτερικη μοναδα γυριζει αργα συνεχως , εχει δυο γραμμες ρευματος μια για την ψυξη και μια για τον ανεμιστηρα , οταν ειναι κλειστο στην γραμμη του ανεμιστηρα εχω μια ανεπιθυμητη ταση της ταξης των 60v κατα τα αλλα οταν το βαλω μπροστα απο το τηλεκοντρολ δουλευει κανονικα , κοιταω πλακετα και τι? δεν ανογει κανα ριλεδακι ? Ευχ σπυρος

----------


## Tetien

Για οποιον ενδιαφερεται για την ανωτερω βλαβη σας ενημερωνω οτι ξεπεραστηκε (οχι λυθηκε) ως εξης , εβγαλα και ελεγξα την πλακετα δεν βρεθηκε τιποτα ολα καλα και αφου δεν ηξερα τι αλλο να κοιταξω απομονωσα την  γραμμη του ανεμιστηρα και με δυο μικρα καλωδια πηρα 220 απο την γραμμη της ψυξης και μεχρι τωρα δουλευει κανονικα και οταν ειναι κλειστο ο ανεμιστηρας δεν δουλευει , ευχαριστω για την φιλοξενια .σπυρος

----------

mikemtb73 (27-09-18)

----------

